# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  New Budgett's Frog coming in today!!!

## gtr319

Hi guys, I am excited to learn that I will be adding a Budgett's frog to my collection today!!! So far I have a 10 gallon tank, 3 gallons of water (over night to chill+ under the sun for roughly 5 hours), a filter for a 5 gallon tank (I have a 10 gallon in tank filter for fish/turtles, but the water flow may be too rough for the frog). Any more things that I need? And would you guys suggest feeding in the tank or use a large critter holder for a feeding tank?

I will post picture up later, any suggestion are welcomed and appreciated!!

----------


## gtr319

Girlfriend finally picked him up, poor guy has been in the store for the past 3 yrs with no owner. Glad I bumped into him ard 2 months ago, and surpsied that the store still have him. My gf and I named him Rotten Robbie, here is the simple set up for him for now. But according to the store, he is quite a character... and he would have different food at every feeding (earthworms, feeder fish, etc). I hope this guy can change his habit and eat whatever I offer him.. alright, time for pics!!!

----------


## jjmorton13

Awesome frog!  Budgett's are on my list for addition to my small collection.

----------


## gtr319

Thx John, so far this guy has shown his character... he just refuse to eat nightcrawlers even though the store said he eats them... i guess he is the picky eater... lolz

----------

